# epson r2400



## mike1979 (Feb 11, 2012)

hey guys just wondering if I can use my epson r2400 to do sublimation work, im new to the industry and i am trying to figure out if i can use this printer or if i should buy a new one. Thanks


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mike1979 said:


> hey guys just wondering if I can use my epson r2400 to do sublimation work, im new to the industry and i am trying to figure out if i can use this printer or if i should buy a new one. Thanks


You won't be able to purchase "licensed" desktop inks for that printer. The only current 8 color printer Sawgrass supports is the R1900, the R2400 has a different ink set.

Having said that I have seen sub inks for the K3 ink set sold outside the Sawgrass domain.

But for desktop sublimation best practice is to use a WF1100 as it only has 4 colors, which is all you need for quality sublimation. More printheads just means more costs and more chances for head banding and clogs. 

Sublimation color gamut is limited so while the extra colors of the 2400 may be great for photo printing on photo paper that doesn't mean your sublimation output would be noticed to be any better.

I used that printer maybe 6 years ago for pigments and canvas roll printing but really overkill for sublimation.


----------



## mike1979 (Feb 11, 2012)

thanks, whats the best place to buy the 1100? i've seen so many different prices. im real green here


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Prices vary, but Office Depot, Staples, and Office Max run sales specials from time to time. Check to see if they are on sale (from $109 - $129).


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

mike1979 said:


> thanks, whats the best place to buy the 1100? i've seen so many different prices. im real green here


I got mine for $129 direct from Epson with free shipping, but that offer isn't always on-going.


----------

